# Latest Drought Monitor - Will it impact hay prices this winter?



## haygrl59 (May 19, 2014)

http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/

It appears that a significant amount of the country (including hay country) are impacted with some sort of drought.

We already have customers that say their pastures are "done" and are starting to use more hay.

We watch the local hay markets and it does seem that prices are in a slow upswing.

Just wondering what others think prices will be this winter.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Nope they talked about a drought for row crops and then he talked about it with wbeat but we never see any shortage


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Getting very dry here too. One of my better horse customers told me that good hay was hard to find this year according to his horse crowd. He buys around 800 smalls from me.....500 grass, 300 hundred alfalfa. Progressive Forage Grower sent me the latest hay report today and it looks like prices are on the increase for some and lower for some.

Regards, Mike

https://www.progressiveforage.com/news/hay-market-reports/hay-market-report-prices-diverge-as-harvest-window-shrinks?utm_source=Progressive+Publishing+Notifications&utm_campaign=82a665265a-10052017_pf_hay_report&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_67d5f32817-82a665265a-87278301


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

There were lots of areas in a drought in Alberta this year. My area included. I have never seen it so hot and dry with no rain for so long. According to the one old neighbor he said in our area it has not been this dry since the early 40's. But so far it has not effected hay prices that much. Will see what winter brings.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

No measurable rain here since 9/11. Most people around have made lots of hay we had consistent rain all Summer until now. Never been able to leave round bales in the field for over 2 weeks without them getting rained on.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Higher here due to drought last year and slow return of inventories of good quality hay, should be abundant hay for the cattleman....and perhaps lower prices for them. Not the case for the horsey crowd.....


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm in that little band of Severe that comes up through Arkansas, Missouri and into Illinois. I've had less than 4" since June 1st.

Hay is extremely short supply here. I got one cutting off my OG. Nothing else. I've got enough to get me through the winter and supply two local customers. No excess.

But....On the good news side--corn is done--188 BPA. Best I've ever done! (County average hereabouts is 144). Waiting to finish beans, but preliminary results looking good.

Go figure....

Ralph


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

rjmoses said:


> I'm in that little band of Severe that comes up through Arkansas, Missouri and into Illinois. I've had less than 4" since June 1st.
> 
> Hay is extremely short supply here. I got one cutting off my OG. Nothing else. I've got enough to get me through the winter and supply two local customers. No excess.
> 
> ...


That is good....too bad crops are in the crapper.

Regards, Mike


----------

